# Water change



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

How often can you do a water change on a tank without sparking a recycle? I have a 125 gallon, and want to increase my ph by doing 40% water changes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2004)

The nitrifying bacteria aren't actually free floating in the water, but rather adhering to the wet surfaces of the aquarium. Theoretically, if no bacteria was killed when the water was replaced, there would be no reason for the tank to recycle.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Like bullsnake said, "reasonably sized" water changes will not effect you biologicals, as long as the water your adding isnt chlorinated or have other harmful additives. I would leave your pH where it is, a fluctuating pH is worse than a high/low steady pH


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I need to raise it though cuz it is at 6.0


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

As long as the new water has the same parameters(GH,PH,Temp) as the old water its perfectly fine, even to do 100%..

if the water has the same parameters then there will be no effect on the nitrifyers.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

new water has a ph of 7.6


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

just add in the new water slow... like from a syphon or buckets.. it will be fine, the water will adjust with the new water comming in..

do 40% a weak on your well stocked 120. Get your self a nitrate tester to


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ight thanks peacock.


----------



## squiggly (Mar 21, 2004)

2x 25gallon water changes a week on a 125g equals 36% new water added.

First change= 25/125=.2 or 20% change

Second change= 25(new) - 5(20% from first change)/125=.16 or 16% change

20% + 16%=36% changed water


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

^ thanks dude.


----------

